# Jason's 75gal Dirted Upgrade



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Figured I would go ahead and get this going, since I am days away from my upgrade.

Current setup is a 55 gal planted community.












New setup is a 75gal.

Equip: 
2 Penn-Plax Cascade 1000's
Pressurized Co2
108w Dual T5 54w
30w Dual T8
Not sure about heater yet.

Subtrate:
Dirted with Miracle Grow Eco / terra cotta
Top Layer PFS.

Fish:
3 Marble Angels
7 rummies
6 Cardinals 
6 peppered cories
3 Kuhils
1 Weathered Dojo
3 Ottos
2 Indo Flying Foxes
1 BN pleco
1 Female Red Betta

Plants
Water-Sprite
2 massive Java Ferns
Several Stems of Lugwina
Vals
2 Crypt parva
2 Anubias petite nana
Java moss
Dwarf Sag
2 Swords (selling not going into 75)

ADDING::
Red Cabomba  
Limnophila aromatica 
Riccia fluitans 
Hemianthus callitrichoides (attached to base rock) 
Dwarf Hair Grass 

Here is the tank 












Planning on setting up the 75 with the plants only to eat the excess ammonia caused by the dirt. After the ammonia goes down and all the parameters are ok then I will add the existing fish. 

The massive piece of wood I have will be cut in half. Here is a pic before I attached the java ferns and moss













Several months later












The top portion (ferns attached) will be kinda in the same spot. The other half (with moss attached) I will drill 2 1 1/2 round hold and silicon magnets in the holes. This piece will attach to the glass on the right side of the back glass (bottom side will have the holes) Standing UP. 

I am also looking for another piece of wood to do the same thing to but more of a ROOT/stump concept with.

Thats it for now, I will take several pics during the process.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

looks great!


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

good luck Jason. I wish i was setting up another tank.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey Rock, didn't know you were here as well. You already have 2, I am still stuck with only 1 when it is all said and DONE.


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

I only have 1 planted tank. I wish i had two. My gf won't let me get another tank apparently 3 is too much


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Rockhoe14er said:


> I only have 1 planted tank. I wish i had two. My gf won't let me get another tank apparently 3 is too much



Same boat expect mine is about to be a wife. You can kick yours out LOL, but mine has to stay.....:icon_lol::icon_lol:


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

JasonG75 said:


> Same boat expect mine is about to be a wife. You can kick yours out LOL, but mine has to stay.....:icon_lol::icon_lol:


HAHAAH.... If only.. then i could put the other tank on her side of the bed.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Rockhoe14er said:


> HAHAAH.... If only.. then i could put the other tank on her side of the bed.


 
DANG right...:bounce:


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Certain things make for a good screening process for potential partners. For me it's _can he handle the mastiff drool. _Any man who winces when my dog gets near him is out of the running, LOL!


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Betta Maniac said:


> For me it's _can he handle the mastiff drool. _


 
Or in my case my Great Dane.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Awwww. What cute puppies! Yeah, I am totally ignoring your tank to look at the dogs, lol. Looking forward to another dirt tank. Are you planning to fertilize through the water column? Just curious, really.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

I will from time to time suppliment If needed.

Found some wood today to go along with my other HUGE piece that I already have, but I think I mentioned this before...that piece will be CUT in half.

So this is where I need your help. 2 pieces of wood 3 possible angles.

angle 1









angle2









angle3










PIECE 2

Angle1









Angle2









Angle3


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I like angle 1 on the first and angle 2 on the second piece. For some reason, the third angle on the second piece reminds me of a tiger skull.


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> I like angle 1 on the first and angle 2 on the second piece. For some reason, the third angle on the second piece reminds me of a tiger skull.


haha i was thinking the same thing for the last pic. I think that's why i like angle 3 on the 2nd piece.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

I like the depth on wood 1 angle 3, but I also like 2 as well IF I could find a magnet to keep it against the glass (when it is in the tank or get some slate)

I like 3 and 3


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

Rockhoe14er said:


> HAHAAH.... If only.. then i could put the other tank on her side of the bed.


 
thats too funny....


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Well I finally settled on a heater. It wasn't what I really wanted, but I haven't had one issue out of the one that I currently have. Aqueon 300w 

Now I need:
Miracle Grow Eco
Limo Tint
Terra Cotta

I am torn a little with the cap. Should I look into Black sand, or use PFS or just stick with playsand. Maybe someone could help me decided??


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

My experience with playsand was miserable. It kept compacting on me. I believe over_stocked had the same issue. It was pretty, but I eventually tore down the tank because of it. Both black sand and PFS are good options. Black is said to show off the colors of fish more.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Both black sand and PFS are good options. *Black is said to show off the colors of fish more*.


 
Might be the route I go. I only want to do this ONCE!!!


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

i have 1 tank set up with a playsand cap, and it turned out pretty good, but the cap is very thin.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Noone has answered in Ferts&Parameters so maybe since this is my journal I can ask here.

Hey guys I have been wondering about my water parameters because I am weeks away from upgrading the 75 to a Dirted tank (Miracle Grow Organic). 

Normally my pH is around 6.8-7.0
My kh/gh is around 7-9


I will be adding more DW to the tank and DW softens water..so should I add crushed coral as a base before the dirt.


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

why do you want to make your water harder? also drift wood will soften your water but not by much.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

I wasnt sure HOW much the dirt would soften it as well..

Meaning pH drop----DW drops pH, ontop of the Co2, now the dirt.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

suggestions anyone?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Depends on the species of fish you are looking to get. Live bearers, especially appreciate harder water. But there are several beautiful fish that love acidic/soft waters. If you do add it, just do a fine layer.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Species already in the 55
9 Cardinals 
9 Rummys
3 marble Angels
6 peppered corys
3 Kuhlies
1 Weathered loach
2 Tai Flying foxes
3 Ottos
1 Female red Betta
1 Bristlenose
1 Albino Longfined Bristlenose

4 nerlites


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

The crushed coral under the soil keeps the substrate from becoming too acidic. I never use it, I think you would be fine not using it.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

OK guys I have it up and running..pics to come later.

My question is about MULM (I think that's what I have read it was) this white milky substance ontop of my black cap. How long does it last? should I try to manually remove as much as possible? 

I think I am correct in saying that this is the wood fibers in the Miracle Grow Organic decaying, is that correct?


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

i never experienced the milky white stuff. I read a thread awhile back on APC where someone was fighting with it, you should be able to find it in their el natural forum.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Apc?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

JasonG75 said:


> Apc?


Aquatic Plant Central. It's another forum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

nevermind I found it THANKS


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

OK I checked the first 4 pages, I found 1 instance but noone explained it.

Here are some pics.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

if it were mine i would just try to suck out as much as possible and do water changes until it goes away. or you could just leave it be and see what happens.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

On top of that I am having heating issues.. I have my heater set to 78-80, but I cant seem to keep the temps under 83..I wonder if the lights are heating the water, and now that it summer the water is staying warmer. Currently inside my house is 75.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

lol its to heavy to suck up. I would fan my hand above it to get it into the water so I could suck it up but it wouldnt go all the way into the python...so I cupped it in my hand.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/61400-mysterious-white-cloud.html

take your heater out.


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

That's interesting stuff. You could get a syringe and suck it up that way or a pippett.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Everything has been transfered now and it has cleaned up real nicely. Now I just need a butt load of plants


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

wow that tank look bare. Get some plants in that bad boy. looks great so far.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

HI DALEJR! 

Lookin' good so far, most definitely fill that tank up with plants! Just a tip (feel free to disregard it), move the lily back, generally big plants go in the back, and small plants in front. Can't wait to see it progress!

-Caton


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> HI DALEJR!
> 
> move the lily back, generally big plants go in the back, and small plants in front. Can't wait to see it progress!
> 
> -Caton


 
totally agree, I thought Lotus stayed low to the ground at least thats what I have seen in pics. I am kinda scared to pull it SINCE this is a dirted tank, BUT MAN this thing has BLOWN up since I planted it...it came from a bulb.

I am currently in the process of getting together my plant list. I love the black sand and I love the fact that I only paid 8.99 for a 50lb bag.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

looks awesome man! i 2nd moving the lotus.


----------



## jsuereth (Dec 21, 2010)

Tank looks great. Dont know much about lotuses, but i do know you can replant lilies. Id be a bit worried about all that soil getting spun up.

Putting the lily in the back and letting it reach the surface could be awesome. Probably look great if you could hide the stems with a good lowlight plant, like a crypt.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

here are some updates.

I did do as suggested and moved the Lotus, which I am glad I did.

Here are some pics and I added a few plants, but still NO WHERE near done.

LEFT SIDE









RIGHT SIDE










FTS










close ups


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

As you can see I added 

Crypts (several) 
And in the back Hair Grass
Aslo behind the wood I added Marsilea drummondii

Now here are the plants that are on order, should be in by friday


Cabomba pulcherrima - Cabomba Purple
Rotala macrandra v. 'narrow leaf' - Rotala Magenta 
Limnophila aromatica 'hippuroides 
Nesaea Crassicaulis


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Also forgot to mention, on the right side is a cardinal plant. This plant when it grows out has a beautiful emersed flower.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Finally got some of my plants in.

Cabomba Purple
Limnophila aromatica 
Rotala Magenta 

The store I buy my plants from (Pets, Plants and Ponds) is a local business that as you can see sells pond plants. SO when I order can in do did all of her pond plants. Well she had Parrorts Feather that she ordered for her pond customers, but it really doesn't look like the Parrots feather that I have seen in fresh water setups. Maybe someone can give me more info, are there two kinds?

Pics
































really planning on taking the rock out in the back because I am wanting to attach some riccia once I find it.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

any medium - small plant suggestions would be awesome.

THANKS


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

love the Limnophila aromatica. It looks great.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Rockhoe14er said:


> love the Limnophila aromatica. It looks great.


 
Thanks Rock..


maybe someone can help me Identify this plant. It was suppose to be N.Crassicaulis but it doesnt look like any of the pics that I have seen online.

Base of the stem









The top of the plant









And another pic of the stem


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Sorry I can't help with the plant ID, but how long did it take your tank to stabilize for the fish to be added? I'm assuming you used seeded filter media etc.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Well I had a little problem with the milky white stuff on top of the substrate for a couple of weeks (before I added fish) I would say that I had it running for about a month before I added the fish.

I have two Cascade 1000's 1 on the 75 dirted and 1 on the 55. The 55 had all my fish in it waiting to be moved to the 75, so yes both filters were already seeded from the 55.

I realized later (before adding the fish) one of my biggests mistakes was not adding enough cap, so make sure to add 1 to 1 1/2 in for the cap.

The above plant that I asked about for an ID has melted at the base, I am almosted willing to bet it was Green Ligwida but I am not sure. The Parrots feather has lost some feathers so we'll see if it comes back. BUT my Cabomba Purple has blown up, man it loves my tank. The Rotala Magenta's leaves have melted some but the stem still looks good with some leaves still at the top. The Giant Hydro is so so, no changes yet or growth that I can tell. My Marsilea drummondii (4 leaf clover) has died off and now little green clovers are finally appearing on the substrate.

Added 3 more Rummies and 2 more Peppered Cories
Removed the Weathered Dojo (just kept sturing up the cap to much)
Added a Leopard Perch (Leopard Ctenopoma) 

Stock now 
10 Rummies 
6 Cardinals 
6 Peppered Cories
4 Kuhlies
3 Marble Angels 
2 Tai Flying Foxes
4 Otos
1 Bristlenose
1 Red Female Betta 
1 Leopard Perch


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

UPDATES::

Things are looking good in the tank, I am assuming it takes a while for the plants to take hold. I did add a Water-Sprite just because they always seem to keep my tanks in balance.
I guess my only real concern is I like to know exactly what's in my tank (fert parameters) I just ordered a Phosphate test kit just so that I can keep those in check. 
Can someone point me in the direction of the perfered numbers in a planted tank as far as fertz are concerned.

Also the crypts are coming back nicely.

In the meantime here are some updated pics





























I am leaving the right side a little empty until I get a chance to find my desired red plants.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Can someone please tell me prefered fertz parameters? or point me in the direction of a chart.


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

are you still looking for those fert parameters?


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Been a long time since an update but here you go 
























Crypts have FINALLY filled in, if you look at previous pics.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

UPDATE 06/25

Stock now 
9 Rummies 
6 Cardinals 
6 Peppered Cories
4 Kuhlies
2 Marble Angels 
2 Tai Flying Foxes
5 Otos
1 RubberLip
1 BumbleBee cat
1 Honeycomb Cat
6 Coral red Pencilfish
1 Bamboo Shrimp
4 Amano shrimp

NEW Canopy Kilnz the inside






















This have to build a top, just cut a piece of plywood for now. I want a 2 hindge system where the middle opens as well as the back, folding like system. System where I can easily perform mainance on the tank and the lights.


----------



## Lichard (Jan 24, 2012)

Your tank looks awesome dude! Can we get a clearer shot?


----------

